# Anxious Speakers, Vancouver, BC



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Group is no longer active.

However, there's another group: Vancouver Shyness and Social Anxiety Support http://www.meetup.com/Vancouver-Social-Anxiety-Support/


----------

